
This Is Why People Fear the ‘Internet of Things’ - pavel_lishin
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/02/this-is-why-people-fear-the-internet-of-things/
======
ljk
not only is there fear, a lot of these IoT are just plain gimmicks that adds
nothing to people's daily lives

